# My First Prewar Hawthorne...I Think...



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2021)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'll "ASSume" the bike is from roughly 1939-1941.

I just got this one today at a pre- estate sale. I saw the bike (from the back, hidden) in a photo in a corner of a garage that was going to be having a Sale this Saturday. Inquiring what it was and how much, and could he please send a couple of photos, we struck a deal and now it's mine.
The guys father was a "collector" of anything and everything. You name it, it was in the house. Something from an American Pickers episode is the best way to really describe it. His son, who is doin g the sale, said his father probably bought the bike at an auction or a garage sale way back. 

The tires are petrified, and I'll need a saw to remove them. But, the entire bike appears to be _completely_ original, including the paint and the pin-striping. I know the Troxel saddle is, along with those cool grips! Tires? Maybe...but I'll need to get a better look tomorrow.

Let me know what you think! 😜


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2021)

...and a few more... 😛


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 16, 2021)

1939-H serial number?

Be careful with the wire beads when sawing.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 16, 2021)

@Archie Sturmer  I'll be thrilled to know it's from 1939. Thanks! 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2021)

@Archie Sturmer  Tires say WARDS RIVERSIDE MATE...AIR CUSHION. I'll assume that these are the originals, which I'll have to hacksaw off. And I have a better photo of the serial number, but I'm not sure what the letter is. Possibly an upside down *F* ?

But check out what's under the saddle all these years... 😎


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 17, 2021)

Its an "A" — (coincidentally also 1939).

Maybe as in 1939-A serial number; (all the way from Little Falls, not nearby Michigan City?).


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2021)

Duh!! It is an A!!! I can't believe I didn't see that. Thank you once again!

Confirmed that it's a 1939, so I'm happy. Let the tire removal and detailing begin!  😛


----------



## HARPO (Nov 18, 2021)

A few more shots I just took. Rims should come out pretty nice when I'm done with them.

And as far as I can see from everything on the bike, it's all original. 😛


----------



## Oilit (Nov 19, 2021)

That will be a looker when you're done with it. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 25, 2021)

A little cleaning and a little rubbing compound (_used gently_) on the front of the rear fender and seat tube to show a "before and after". Paint should look pretty good when it's all done. 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Nov 27, 2021)

Getting there...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 2, 2021)

Well, I got the tires off! I needed to use a hammer to separate the tire from the rim, whacking it on both sides around the entire wheel, which sent chunks of petrified rubber flying all over the place.
I then used the hacksaw to cut down almost to the wire beads. (Thank you @Archie Sturmer  for the heads up that they were there). I lifted the tire enough with a screwdriver to get to the beads. Then a wire cutter to cut each one individually. All in all, it took just about an hour to do both tires. Today, I'll start the cleaning of the rims, spokes and hubs.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 6, 2021)

The paint is coming back nicely, cannot wait to see the finished product. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2021)

I started on the rims yesterday (_not the spokes yet, but I did do the hubs_), and I'm happy so far. I don't want to go to crazy on the stripes yet for fear of removing them. Wouldn't be the first time I was overzealous and caused issues.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 19, 2021)

Work continues, and I'm happy with it. I needed to straighten out the chain guard a bit, and I put on a pair of old Paragon tires I had which work well with it (_even if they're only 1.75 size_).

_LOTS_ more work to do, but I can see light at the end of the tunnel! 😛


----------



## HARPO (Dec 23, 2021)

Getting closer to completion, but I had to assemble it just to see the comparison from when I brought it home.

Still working on the handlebars and neck to get it better, but when that's done, then it's time to take it outside for some daylight photos. I try to take the bikes up the two flights to the top floor of my house only once (_unless it's ones I keep there permanently_) while working on them. WAY to heavy with something like this to go up and down with. That's fine for my Road bikes (_which weigh about a third of this one_), but not this type of bike. This will reside in my finished basement.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm pretty much done, and happy with the way it turned out. After decades of languishing in an old garage, it's finally seeing the light of day. Worth all the time and effort it took to get it this far!  😎 

Enjoy the barrage of photos!!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 28, 2021)

...and a few more...


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm not selling it, but any idea what this one is worth? Just curious...


----------

